# What I've learned from the fortune cookies...



## Imaginetheday (May 8, 2018)

I will never be able to complete the catalog for this game, so I need to just let it go. Kind of freeing, actually.


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2018)

Life ain’t fair kid. The fortune cookies are proof of that


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 8, 2018)

Yep! Totally unfair! I never once had one of the Hopkins fortune cookies in stock .-.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2018)

All we can hope for, is that the villager fortune cookies can still be in stock when you can't order them via leaf tickets. Then we'll complete it slowly that way.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 9, 2018)

I decided to try another Marshal cookie today since the game has been giving out a lot of leaf tickets lately. I got a 3rd small table. All I want is the waiter outfit. I thought it was supposed to be common.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 9, 2018)

TykiButterfree said:


> I decided to try another Marshal cookie today since the game has been giving out a lot of leaf tickets lately. I got a 3rd small table. All I want is the waiter outfit. I thought it was supposed to be common.



I've gotten 2 of those outfits xD If only I could give one to you!


----------



## calamitybot (May 9, 2018)

i hated hopkins stupid gaming fortune cookie! I got 3 display stands, 1 display wall, and one gamecube!! i spent 250 leaf tickets on the cursed things


----------



## geetry (May 9, 2018)

I only ever got one Hopkins cookie in the bells only. I got a Rosie one today...sad.


----------



## arbra (May 10, 2018)

I agree.  While I am not there completely yet, they do seem to be moving more to a leaf heavy catalog (I mean event's are now having 1-3 leaf ticket only items to buy) and since I am not a millionaire yet, I guess I will have to learn to not have a complete catalog. 

And I agree with the common items, I think I am still missing one of the Rosie dresses that is supposed to be common.


----------



## simfan96 (May 10, 2018)

I feel your pain. Only have gotten the Virtual boy and game wall! Who wants a game wall when there were so many consoles to obtain?! 

They should've given you a more... sinister option to obtain fortune cookies. If you had a very high friendship Lvl 15-20 friendship with snooty, uchi, or cranky villagers to be paid to "convince" Hopkins to give you fortune cookies for a fee of about $5,000 bells. When I mean "convince".. deflation threats would be involved. (Have you seen the back of his head? He's an inflatable bunny!)

Or if you perhaps a much better way is to give them an extremely rare fish/bug/fruit to the villager of that fortune cookie they'd give you that villager-specific cookie. I really wish they made that an option than rather be so reliant on RNG and leaf tickets!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

simfan96 said:


> I feel your pain. Only have gotten the Virtual boy and game wall! Who wants a game wall when there were so many consoles to obtain?!
> 
> They should've given you a more... sinister option to obtain fortune cookies. If you had a very high friendship Lvl 15-20 friendship with snooty, uchi, or cranky villagers to be paid to "convince" Hopkins to give you fortune cookies for a fee of about $5,000 bells. When I mean "convince".. deflation threats would be involved. (Have you seen the back of his head? He's an inflatable bunny!)
> 
> Or if you perhaps a much better way is to give them an extremely rare fish/bug/fruit to the villager of that fortune cookie they'd give you that villager-specific cookie. I really wish they made that an option than rather be so reliant on RNG and leaf tickets!



Deflation threats.  This is my favorite post of the day :3


----------



## LillyofVadness (May 12, 2018)

Something they should try and implement is you don't get the same item from a cookie twice until you've completed the whole collection for that cookie. I feel like sales would go up if people didn't have to worry about spending a further 50 leaf tickets for another table you already have.


----------



## Zerous (May 12, 2018)

At first I spammed Marshal cookies and got 1 screen and 4 maid hats lol


----------

